# Roots



## too larry (Jun 2, 2018)

There is a good Americana show on NPR every Sunday night called American Routes. I always enjoy it, but never think to listen any other time. So I thought I'd post some roots music.

http://americanroutes.wwno.org/


----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 3, 2018)

For all you mommy tappers out there.


----------



## too larry (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2018)

One of many covers.


----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 10, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


>


That is a good cut. I've heard the Dead do it more than anybody else.


----------



## too larry (Jun 10, 2018)

Here is a laid back cut with the Brothers and the Dead.


----------



## too larry (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 30, 2018)

how about 

no roots, lol...


----------



## too larry (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Backyard dirt (Jul 1, 2018)

Bunch of classics there tl, they'd be tough to beat.


----------



## too larry (Jul 6, 2018)

One way or another.


----------



## too larry (Jul 7, 2018)

A new take on an old classic.


----------



## too larry (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## Backyard dirt (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Backyard dirt (Jul 14, 2018)

Haven't seen seldom scene posted. Classic stuff.


----------



## Backyard dirt (Jul 14, 2018)

another


----------



## too larry (Jul 15, 2018)

Backyard dirt said:


> Haven't seen seldom scene posted. Classic stuff.


Thanks. I hadn't heard them before. Pretty cool.


----------



## too larry (Jul 15, 2018)

Maybe not thread appropriate, but I have been listening to Saint/William/Eleven bridges all morning. {Dead & Co really stunk it up in Boulder, so I've been listening to the old stuff, to compare}


----------



## Wavels (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 15, 2018)

^^^^ that is strong.


----------



## Backyard dirt (Jul 15, 2018)

now for something completely different.


----------



## too larry (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 28, 2018)

too larry said:


>


That Solo @ 3:00- fucking awesome


----------



## too larry (Jul 28, 2018)

The boys did know how to bring a song to life. I have this cut on the sound track of The Big Easy. Not too bad.


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Backyard dirt (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Backyard dirt (Aug 4, 2018)

Charlie Poole was an interesting character.


----------



## too larry (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 13, 2018)

Last night's American Routes was Coltrain and Monk themed. I didn't get to hear both hours, but some pretty interesting stuff. Worth a listen if you have the time.

https://beta.prx.org/stories/250633


----------



## too larry (Aug 13, 2018)

One of the tunes from the show.


----------



## too larry (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## Backyard dirt (Sep 12, 2018)

Classic old song about a 1929 hurricane.


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Sep 13, 2018)

it sounds good


----------



## too larry (Sep 15, 2018)

Backyard dirt said:


> Classic old song about a 1929 hurricane.


Very timely.


----------



## Backyard dirt (Sep 20, 2018)

Pretty raw stuff


----------



## Jimbuktoo (Sep 22, 2018)

Last post lol spamming up the music threads!! 
Hope this is relevant not from the US but Aus.


----------



## too larry (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 28, 2018)

I think this fits the 'roots' topic....


----------



## too larry (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 23, 2018)

too larry said:


>


Wow did Lucinda put some weight on!?


----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## promedz (Jan 22, 2019)

this is music to my ears


----------



## injinji (Apr 11, 2022)

Last night at the riverhouse I moved my antenna around and improved my reception a ton. And in the process, remembered why I used to listen to American Routes on NPR.


----------



## injinji (Jul 14, 2022)




----------

